

DroidDraw - draw your Android activity, get XML layout. - nailer
http://droiddraw.org/

======
nuclear_eclipse
I'm not quite convinced that this is more useful than the GUI-builder that
comes with the Eclipse/Android SDK tools, or even than writing the XML by
hand.

~~~
nbroyal
It's definitely more convenient than writing the XML by hand. I can recall
more than one occasion where I couldn't get the positioning of my UI elements
quite right because of some attribute/value I was missing or had set
incorrectly. I HATE wasting time trying to chase down what I did wrong just to
move a button X pixels. It also seems faster and much less annoying than
editing XML by hand.

The really great thing, though, is that it's not tied to Eclipse, which is
fantastic for people who don't use it for Android development (i.e. me :) )

